# Ill start with the easier one...



## Stinkybuttface (Jun 14, 2007)

I really really want to know what possible bloodlines my dogs may have came from, is there any possible way to even know without knowing their history? both dogs are rescue animals, and i have know way of finding out their parents or generations..

plz help, thanks <3

Here's holiday...

She's a very gamey dog, both are actually..but holiday a little more mellow than monroe. Holiday is pretty agressive when it comes to other bigger dogs and she's on a leash or in a cage, we havn't brought her around any others yet, beside her brother and monroe who she's grown up around...so i'm not sure if they would end up in a fight, but it also takes two to start a fight, and ya'll know.. a pit may not start a fight, but they'll finish one.

She kind of looks like a lot of bordeaux dogs and chinaman dogs, what do you all think?? here are a few pictures..

i know she's not very built at all.. i'm thinking she was just the runt of the litter or something.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

There's probably no way to tell the bloodline, unfortunately - but we can have fun guessing. Cane is usually good at this type of thing, he'll prolly be 'round soon. But anyway, that dog is gorgeous, what a nice coat too!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

no,
i dont know either?wish i could help...


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

If you want her big put her on a chain outside for a while, let her wear weights and pull. But its black like my dog, but its looks like my brother's dog.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

MijakaX said:


> If you want her big put her on a chain outside for a while, let her wear weights and pull. But its black like my dog, but its looks like my brother's dog.


?thats not good advice at all...genetics play the biggest roll in your dogs build,some dogs are never worked or conditioned and look every bit as ripped as the well conditioned dog......


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

cane76 said:


> ?thats not good advice at all...genetics play the biggest roll in your dogs build,some dogs are never worked or conditioned and look every bit as ripped as the well conditioned dog......


i agree, by the way you get that money yet keith?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

sure havent,ill check later today.when did you send it out?


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

cane76 said:


> ?thats not good advice at all...genetics play the biggest roll in your dogs build,some dogs are never worked or conditioned and look every bit as ripped as the well conditioned dog......


Well my dog's Father is a HUGE BLUE PITBULL, now my dog she was skinny and all little and until I put her on that chain, Now she is thick and stronger, She can pull more too, but ye'h im still learning. Once I found out that a pit bull can pull 30times their wieght. I started her in wieght pulling and she got really bigger, then what she was.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i almost cant take it is it jsut me who is laughing or what


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

*C'mon*

Alright, Lets Not Run Anybody Off. Ppl Come Here To Learn. U Gotta Start Somewhere.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

MijakaX said:


> Well my dog's Father is a HUGE BLUE PITBULL, now my dog she was skinny and all little and until I put her on that chain, Now she is thick and stronger, She can pull more too, but ye'h im still learning. Once I found out that a pit bull can pull 30times their wieght. I started her in wieght pulling and she got really bigger, then what she was.


Yeah,your dogs sire is huge,that means large size is part of her genetic make up,chain or not.I mean im not saying drag weights and a logging chain wont make a natural muscled dog more toned and slightly more built,but it wont work wonders,,thats all....


----------



## Stinkybuttface (Jun 14, 2007)

sorry i havn't repsonded to this thread, i looked back a day ago and there were no responses, and today 10! haha, thanks guys for all your help..

i know there's no absolute way of knowing what bloodline she comes from..like you said, you have to know their generations, stemming back and theres no way of ever findin that out..

but like you said, we can have fun guessing..

she reminds me of a bordeaux, i know you can't tell just by looking at a pit..obviously but from most of the bordeaux characteristics she shows.. like the ****** eyes and black coat and even the same build as a lot of the bordeaux i've seen.

or mayyyybe chinaman? i don't know much about bloodlines hahaha. obviously


----------



## Stinkybuttface (Jun 14, 2007)

MijakaX said:


> If you want her big put her on a chain outside for a while, let her wear weights and pull. But its black like my dog, but its looks like my brother's dog.


lol im into treating my babies like babies.

she's still got plenty of growing to go


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah, dont run me off, but Cane I get what you are saying now. Thanks


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Holiday looks almost exactly like a dog I used to have, Hannibal. He was Clouse/Mayfield.


----------

